
Fighting Facebook Addiction - guftagu
https://www.facebook.com/notes/arsalan-ahmad/fighting-addiction/1401525039880024
======
r_singh
It's good to talk about this as much as possible. We spend so much time on
these things without thinking about it at all.

With time — we need to teach ourselves and our younger ones how to use the
internet for our advantage and not let it take advantage of us.

It's coincidental that I was thinking about this just about the time you
posted this blog and posted a related question myself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13435981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13435981)

It's about a simple wikihow guide on how we should use the internet correctly.
I guess it could be of help.

------
herbst
> blogs on fb

~~~
guftagu
at this point, I fully accept my defeat at the hands of Facebook and want this
message to reach people who are like me, addicted. I never blog on Facebook
but this is one blog post that does make sense there.

~~~
herbst
Just as a side not, i just removed my account there about 2 years ago. While
its close to impossible to hook up with young girls now i otherwise had no
issues that i assumed to be there. It was actually really easy

